#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chonburi Travel Fair 2009, Preparation meeting

## dirtydog

*Preparation  meeting for the Chonburi Travel Fair 2009.

* On Wednesday Afternoon at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Niti, the Region 3 Director of the Tourism Authority of Thailand along with Khun Wasan, the Deputy Chairman of the Chonburi Tourist Attraction Club led a meeting to prepare for the Chonburi Travel Fair 2009 which will take place at the Central Festival Center between 5th and 7th December. The event will showcase tourist attractions around the Province including the Khoa Keow Zoo, the Sriracha Tiger Zoo, Nong Nooch Gardens, Mini Siam, the Tiffany Show Theater and many more attractions. We understand that special offers will also be available for those that attend the fair in December which will be well worth a visit if you wish to find out more about the many attractions available here in Chonburi Province.

12 44 44

Pattaya One News

----------

